# Not horse related but funny



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

:shock: ****!!!!! darth vader is a chick magnet! jk jk


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL!!! I know its so funny!!!


----------



## HorseShoersGirl (Feb 24, 2009)

****!!!!!!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

It only showed the second one for me


----------

